# Tablet Tips



## Sada_Aoko (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok I am a very traditional style artist... I have been living off pencil and paper for YEARS..I am in waiting to gain a tablet...It will be a small wacom...I have never once played with a tablet...Not even the ones my friends own..been to afraid to ask...I am like a caveman afraid of fire now that I have discovered it! Anyone have any tips on tablets? Best program to use? I have heard a lot of talk of Open Canvas, which i don't have..Is Photoshop CS alright with tablets? I actually have that program..


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2008)

Open Canvas is free, least the network version. Look at the Open Canvas thread to get the program in the Feedback forum.


It really depends on your make, most tablets will do fine with any graphic program but wacom has the best support and drivers for various ones.

If you have a wacom, order extra nibs and an extra overlay sheet. If you don't, take notice of how your nibs can affect your overlay sheet it can get scratched and affects the quality of your strokes. 

An intuos 3 or bamboo has programmable keys. Best common keys to use is Ctrl Z (undo) and Painter and Photoshop both use the [ and ] brackets to adjust brush size. I usually use the switch on the tablet as the "eyedrop" or Alt key. Bamboos are not program specific if you get express keys, Intuos 3 are.

So keep your overlay sheet clean, I usually still keep it in the foam or bubble wrap when it's not in use to prevent scratches. My stylus still stays in its original case.

Make sure you download the latest drivers for your tablet at Wacom's site too.


----------



## Sada_Aoko (Jan 16, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Open Canvas is free, least the network version. Look at the Open Canvas thread to get the program in the Feedback forum.
> 
> 
> It really depends on your make, most tablets will do fine with any graphic program but wacom has the best support and drivers for various ones.
> ...



oh alright, Have you ever had any problems with wacoms not wanting to connect properly?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2008)

On XP I've had some problems. Usually if it gets too bad I restart the Tablet service in the administrator console and I don't have anymore problems. If that doesn't work usually restarting the PC will.

This is really rare though. Usually most issues are resolved with current drivers.


----------



## Sada_Aoko (Jan 16, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> On XP I've had some problems. Usually if it gets too bad I restart the Tablet service in the administrator console and I don't have anymore problems. If that doesn't work usually restarting the PC will.
> 
> This is really rare though. Usually most issues are resolved with current drivers.



oh ok thats cool


----------



## sixesandsevens (Jan 16, 2008)

think of all the trees you'll save  !


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2008)

sixesandsevens said:
			
		

> think of all the trees you'll save  !



But in turn still contribute to global warming due to your electricity usage.


----------



## sixesandsevens (Jan 16, 2008)

the trees like warmth and Co2. I don't give a fuck about the ecosystem, just trees.


----------

